
Elastdocker – Elk on Docker, with Preconfigured Security, Tools, and Monitoring - SHERIFABDLNABY
https://github.com/sherifabdlnaby/elastdocker
======
tmikaeld
This is really useful, especially with the preconfigured S3 keystone.

Could be used even for small docker nodes given enough RAM (elastic is hungry)

------
sieabahlpark
Why this isn't a helm chart I'll never know.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Because you haven’t submitted a PR yet.

